# Puzzle plans.........



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey gang,
I uploaded an 82 page PDF file chalk full of puzzle plans if any one is interested.

Download Wooden puzzle plans PDF @ PDFCast.org


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link Duane....

I've always hated tossing away good scraps, So i keep looking for ways to make use of em. I've found that tinkering around with puzzles inbetween projects or down time has turned out to be a great pasttime in and of itself. 
Best of all, not only does my grandson love the puzzles but he loves the chance to come down into pappy's shop and build em... 

its alll good!!! *S*

thanks again..


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

You're welcome Bill 
I am not sure how long they will host them though so be sure to download them.
I am not sure how much I can upload either, and I have a bunch of stuff I would like to upload to share with you all. One in particular is a nice big PDF file all about routing, from how to make a horizontal router table ( really easy desing too ! ) , to bit care and jigs of all kinds.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Duane!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

Good stuff duane!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

You're welcome gang. 
Now if I could find a free server so I could upload the larger PDf files. 
I have some really really neat stuff I would like to share but I am limited to 10 meg just about every where and the files I want to share are 20 meg and above ( one is a gig ).


----------

